# outdoor budding ?



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

So anyone....got any "budding" action outdoors yet ? Its August and nothing here   looking everyday and feeded 'em teas every  other day-o .....how bout you ???  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43426


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Got buds all over. Got small buds, got big buds.

To much nitrogen will delay budding.

My sativas are just starting to bud


----------



## blowslow23 (Aug 13, 2009)

im in texas and my indicas are budding up right now but my sativa still isnt


----------



## tuffytitan (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome to sunny southern cal do it year round here,  this is some louie the 13 i'm curing, sorry i'm new won't let me post pictures yet my bad  very dank stuff


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

Budding here too. Just started coming on strong this past week. They know when to start.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 14, 2009)

ive got a few budding but I also have a fewlate bloomers.I know the late ones won't let me down  there is time for them still
stay cool GOOD LUCK


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2009)

I had my first female show 2 days ago.

Still waiting for 11 more to show yet 

eace:


----------



## bshack79 (Aug 14, 2009)

yesir yesir.. got little NUGGETS forming here in Louisiana


----------



## ray jay (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got a couple starting more not up here in the p.n.w


----------



## FUM (Aug 14, 2009)

YES by god. I've also have some baby buds giong on here in the so.coast of Oregon. About 3or4days NOW.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

no buds here :watchplant:  in the west coast too WTH  :rant: :confused2: 
it's coming, but slowly.
did bring one inside for a week a while a go, so it has buds   (and already harvested one i covered earlier in the season)


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

kaotic, are you growing sativas?


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

nope, indi's.  (or atleast some are indica anyway, do have some that have some sativa in them, not sure the %)
i'm expecting bud formations any time now.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

Well then, did you get a late start? How is your sun situation? How many hours do they get?


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 15, 2009)

botrytis mid east


----------



## kaotik (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, had a few setbacks early on, still got them out in late june though.
they get direct sun from sunrise, till about 4pm, then it's somewhat shaded by a berry bush. they'd be better on the other side, but that's not possible.

no worries, we'll get er dun 
got a greenhouse and a room if need be.. just love to be watching some nice buds forming now. 
weather's been a little bland lately, supposed to get into another hot spell.. i'm expecting big things


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 15, 2009)

Nope none here as of yet, Wa state down by Or. Just waitin though we got 3 outside about the size of 5' almost 6'. :watchplant:  Just waitin on Mother Nature to do her thing though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

:ciao:  From *Seattle*....Finished the stretch  and  Buds a forming :lama:


----------



## Raz & Nicky (Aug 15, 2009)

Plants that are outside all the time are just budding...In spain.......


----------



## daddyo (Aug 15, 2009)

all my girlies are budding here in Southern New England.
looks like its gonna be a golden harvest... i hope


----------



## ray jay (Aug 15, 2009)

Those few that werent budding I killed today. They turned out to be boys. For sure the three I offed and almost positive that there is one more. Then there where 7.


----------



## Spidey12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nope, no buds here yet, I've heard and read by late august should be getting some buds for sure, can't wait


----------



## meds4me (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I have flowers now....Indi lookin good and the Sativa is def aways behind. The Indi is over 8' now....surprising that the sat is only 7' and 4' around...?? 
The heat here has kept them growing, glad to see flower forming though !


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 17, 2009)

here in southern MN ive got preflowers but no budding yet...ive put clones out as late as aug 24th (whitewidows) and they were ready in time so it should be ok


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

I have some Afgoo matureing almost finished, they flowered way early due to dark cloudy weather I think.  The Pot of Gold is in early flower, bout three weeks.  The rest of the garden has just gone into flower cept two die hard's still in vedge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine  are all   budding nicely..finished the stretch  and bring on OCTOBER:yay:


----------



## CeeSOnE (Aug 18, 2009)

this is my 1st grow,im in so-cal,planted in mid-may and have been flowering for 3 weeks,she's a beauty:hubba:....ive heard flowering times are all screwed up this year


----------



## maxfreek (Aug 18, 2009)

Ive got a northern lights x skunk starting to bud, but I have 2 huge trainwrecks 10ft and 7ft going and 2 Alaskan Ice growing just as big! They haven't started flowering yet!  I'm a little worried that they will not be done in time, live and learn......I'm at 43 lat NY. I didn't do my research and i think I'm growing 4 huge Sativas now, with no time left till frost.                                           I'm just sick thinking of loosing these, I've been living with them for 6 months now. On a better note, I'll be chopping a thai super skunk and an Alaskan ice, that I've been growing and taking inside and out.....these two are beauts!:hubba:


----------



## Subnaum (Aug 18, 2009)

Buds in Ohio!!! Started with 12 had 4 males. Lil nuggers starting all over. im so glad i topped these girls. Got one with 6 tops! Beautiful!


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 18, 2009)

my 2 hashplants started to show over the weekend, and the afgani's i breed are notoriously late bloomers for indicas. they'll start in a week or so.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2009)

Michigan reporting...my KULT began budding 4-5 days ago outside. i moved them inside just today. i also took clones from them today. .

i've still got stuff at the home plot, thats been out 4 months now, and has'nt even showed sex. . may have to bring the whole mess inside to finish it out. no problem. been working on the grow room lately, little, by little. ...


----------



## maxfreek (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive got pre flowers .....hope  have time My northern lights x skunk is budding away! upstate ny​


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got buds galore on my NL. Most of them are small but theres still plenty of time to finnish. I'm in Mn. and we don't really have a lenghty grow season, but it can be extended a bit with a greenhouse.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything is budding including the Mazar X Afghan and the Durban Poison finally:yay:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

I have buds now on the Flo and Blueberry.  I am wondering if they will finish.  I have talked to Zipflip about "cleaving" and am thinking of doing this to these monsters to make them hurry up and finish by the end of October....if they want to or not.  I understand Yeild may be affected, but then some is better than none.
No cleaving has been done yet, I will wait untill the last month or so....end of September, see how fast they try to finish on their own, first.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 25, 2009)

"cleaving" 
please enlighten me, i know the word, but not what you mean by it.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

mine buddin every were from the 1st week of august


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Everything is budding including the Mazar X Afghan and the Durban Poison finally:yay:


 
:dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: 

all four afganis are girls


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reports everyone !
Cleaving: to split the stalk just above gound level to induce more trich's. ??

Personally, i'm going to have to try this on my indica....


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

give em more shade they will bud quicker but wont grow as much.

heres mine if it lets me post. there is some buds going in there but they are hard to see still.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice 2dog....mine arent showing that much ! 
Whats the concensus on flowering nutes ? who uses what for flowering ? I'm a organic person and having a hard time knowing what to use during this "flowering" period!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks! I was using flora nova once a week for vegetation but not the first month the soil has it in it. then onto roots organic buddha bloom by aurora and bat guano about every two weeks from sunleaves. they love bat poo. and like I said lots of shade. I wa spissed at the trees in my neighbores yard because I felt it was stunting growth but man they are budding nicely. a plus is that my tap water is the perfect ph no buying and lugging.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not trying to use "pre-made" solutions... but i may have too !


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

lol its what I do. course bat dung is bat dung the solution is made (the buddha bloom) from nat stuff..bat guana, worm casings, soy, kelp extract, molasses, yucca one non plant ingredient is 
.25 humic acid derived from leonardite ..no idea what that is but the plants love it. 


my friend whom I give clones uses handmade soil and kills everything...I told him to just use what i use to not mess the plants up pisses me off..sorry


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

I hear ya 2dog....Thanks for the response !


----------



## 420benny (Aug 26, 2009)

2dog, check out Roots H-P-K. It has more nutes than their Bloom. I was just talking to one of the people that sell it and we decided that the Bloom was more of a supplement and the HPK is flowering strength nutes all by itself. I mix the HPK and Grow together during early flowering and the girls just love it.


----------



## jsouza59 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 3 diff strains, not sure of stain, bought at co-op, two had grape wrote on container other 3 had nothing, first grow,you can tell 2 marked grape are diff from others,anyways all 5 plants started together and are in second week of flowering,northern ca., just hope weather holds out, has been very strange weather this year


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 28, 2009)

I have one outside just for fun
Its about three feet high and I topped it last week, she is flowering all over but then again here in Canada its getting chily already. I planted it just to see how mother nature does it and I have done nothing to protect her, mother nature seems to do just fine on her own.

Cheers!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> mother nature seems to do just fine on her own.
> 
> Cheers!!!



She as had years of practice:laugh:BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Aug 28, 2009)

My plants were started indoors this year and were around 3 ft tall when I put em out in June. I have some ten foot monsters now, with buds comin in heavily on my indicas. My Sativas are just now startin to get little buds on em. Not long now guys till were dropping boes on our foes!


----------



## maxfreek (Aug 31, 2009)

got bigger buds now on the northern lights x skunk....but my 8-12 foot trainwreck and alaskan ice....which I think are sativas(if anyone knows,give me a heads up} are almost about to bud.  upstate ny gets cold soon but still have about 6-7 weeks.....mights have to build a tarp with pvc tubing and put over them, after tieing them down....or give them mouth to mouth....lol


----------



## Cass (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had my first grow goin since the end of May. Planted her in a 3 gallon pot with Ocean Forest soil. By the end of June I started bringin her in at night for 12/12 conditions to promote the switch to flowering. It worked and she's got buds all over her. It was a bagseed and not the strongest genetics I assume, which is one reason why she's running out of steam already but here's a glance at her below. Terrible resolution I know....sorry. Best of luck with your grow!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46610


----------

